# Central American Giants



## yakman (May 29, 2009)

During a recent 3 month trip to Central America the abundance and variety of wildlife seen was stunning. The insects and arachnids were no exception. Here follows a small selection of some of the species we came across. (Apologies for the lack of identification on these, I was hoping someone out there may be able to help?)

Countries visited Nicaragua, Panama and Costa Rica.




1. Whilst staying on the Caribbean coast of Costa Rica we came across this giant clinging to a gate post of our cabina. The gardener came over and explained these 'Elephant Beetles' are becoming increasingly rare. Aparently some of the locals catch and kill them to cut off the beetles 'trunk'. This is painted gold and worn on a chain as a symbol of virility.







2.






3. Just to add some scale to this huge beetle. Unfortunately we never saw it fly. They must look and sound like minature helicopters.







4. Another 'giant', this one a caterpillar found on a night walk. I would be really interested to know what this would eventually turn into. It was about the size and shape of a Cuban cigar.







5.






6.






7. Looks like a gathering of ticks around the caterpillars head.







8. Small mantis found on a tree trunk in central Costa Rica.






9.






10.






11. We stayed on Bocas Del Toro in Panama. Whilst out walking near the beach we were stopped in our tracks by a Tarantula Wasp dragging its unfortunate victim over the dusty path. It was clearly a massive effort for the wasp which kept resting every few feet. At one stage it left the spider and flew off, it seemed to be getting its bearings before returning and dragging its load in a new direction. 






12.






13. Bulky spider found among the leaf litter in Costa Rica.






14.






15. Shield Mantis






Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Anansis (May 29, 2009)

Very nice pictures. 
The diversity of invert life in central America is amazing!
That large beetle is _Megasoma elephas elephas_ and you are right, they are very noisy while flying. I was blacklighting in the jungle in Belize one night a couple of years ago, when one of these guys took off from a branch beside my head. I just about crapped myself. You can imagine, I'm concentrating on the ground and trying to see where I'm walking with only the blacklight and this takes off! It landed only a few feet away and I managed to get some nice pictures as well.

Ollie


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 30, 2009)

Awesome pics!!!  :clap:


----------



## agama (May 30, 2009)

very cool pics


----------



## Snipes (May 30, 2009)

Nice! Too bad I didn't know about you in Bocas, I lived at Drago on Isla Colon for the past 4 months. The Nephila clavipes (orb weavers) were everywhere, but I am jealous for that leaf mantis you saw.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice pictures!  The size of that beetle is really impressive.  Also loved the shield mantis.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 3, 2009)

The spider being dragged away in picture 11 is a Phoneutria sp., and the bulky spider in picture 13 looks like a Ctenid of some kind.


----------



## The_Sandman (Jun 3, 2009)

great pics . i love that first beetle .


----------



## burmish101 (Jun 3, 2009)

ErikWestblom said:


> The spider being dragged away in picture 11 is a Phoneutria sp., and the bulky spider in picture 13 looks like a Ctenid of some kind.


Just curious, but how can you tell it isnt a Cupiennius (spelling?) specie? I'm new to huntsmans.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 3, 2009)

yakman said:


> Aparently some of the locals catch and kill them to cut off the beetles 'trunk'. This is painted gold and worn on a chain as a symbol of virility.


Painted gold as a sign of virility? Why don't they use it as a bottle/can opener? jk  

Awesome bugs. :clap:


----------



## ftorres (Jun 3, 2009)

8. Small mantis found on a tree trunk in central Costa Rica.







15. Shield Mantis






Thanks for viewing.[/QUOTE]

Nice Beetle, shame you did not come across some Dynastes Hercules.

The mantis are really nice.

8  Liturgusa atricoxata or Liturgusa cursor 
15 Nice Choeradodis sp


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 4, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> Just curious, but how can you tell it isnt a Cupiennius (spelling?) specie? I'm new to huntsmans.


The coloration.


----------



## alupihan (Jun 4, 2009)

that shield mantis looks cool!


----------



## lukatsi (Jun 10, 2009)

Amazing, both the animals and the photos!
I think the 'ticks' on that caterpillar are eggs of a parasitic wasp/fly.


----------



## yakman (Jun 11, 2009)

lukatsi. I saw the shape and thought they looked like small ticks but I can see now they probably are eggs of some sort. I suppose that would mean a sticky end in sight for the caterpillar. 

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

